

Blocking Internet cost Egypt at least $90M, says OECD - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/020311-blocking-internet-cost-egypt-at.html

======
wccrawford
I'm still wondering how all the internet-based businesses in Egypt fared after
losing 5 days of business. That's a pretty hefty hit.

And if any of them had SLAs that didn't include 'the government cuts off the
internet' as an exception, ouch!

